# Omega Drivers review.



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I simply must rave as to how awesome these drivers are.
Yes, there are some noticeable differences.
Web page graphics don't seem to scroll as smooth, but a minor issue for me.

But my biggest grin is from; *Oblivion Works Again!!*
At near full detail too. 

I spent a week messing with Oblivion. I tried the newest ATI drivers, BSOD.... Even World of Warcraft BSOD with the newest ATI drivers.
Tried .ini tweaks, forcing shader 3, trying shader 1...
Lowest settings, highest, all the patches... Nothing.

Finally my brain cooled enough to remember trying Omega Drivers. Yep, that was the fix.  :up: :up:

They are a bit more advanced when installing, you need to take more control in "tweaking" them. But so far even the default install has worked wonders.

Omega drivers are not supported my the manufacturers, so install at your own risk. 
But, if your at wits end, and before you return your graphics card or throw your PC out the window.. Maybe give em a shot. 
could be the light at the end of the tunnel.... that isn't a freight train heading your way. 
 Sorry, little Metallica lyrics tossed in.


----------



## masica (Dec 7, 2004)

I've used them on and off for a few years with excellent results. I run a dual-boot W2K Pro/XP Pro PC. I upgraded my video card and there were NO drivers for it for W2K Pro. I DLed the Omega drivers for W2K Pro for the card and they work flawlessly.

Thumbs Up.


----------

